# Jimmy: The Sailing log bucker



## Meadow Beaver (Apr 10, 2009)

What on Earth would make Jimmy (S&S Aqua) think it's just fine to pull up in rocking boat and that isn't tethered to anything, and buck off a log in the water. I know the guy is an idiot but stupid things like that just make me want to choke that guy.:angry2:


----------



## tomtrees58 (Apr 10, 2009)

hes not playing with a full deck tom trees:jawdrop:


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Apr 10, 2009)

I don't know why that guy makes me and my dad so mad, but the guy is so stupid. My dog knows better than to do that.


----------



## AKDoug (Apr 10, 2009)

I've lost count how many logs I've cut off the bow of an idling jet boat to clear the way upstream...sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## hermit (Apr 13, 2009)

DRAMA,drama The TV people aren't interested if everything is done right and safe.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Apr 13, 2009)

Yup, Jimmy says he's the only guy who does that, there's another guy in Washington who does the same thing. But he does it better and legally.


----------



## ericjeeper (Apr 13, 2009)

*Many were doing it in Lake Superior..*

Then the Government shut em down for disturbing the water and all that BS that goes along.


----------



## Kunes (Apr 13, 2009)

He's a few fries short of a Happy Meal.:monkey:


----------



## tree md (Apr 13, 2009)

Am I the only one who thinks Of the Skipper and Gilligan on the SS Minnow when I see S&S Logging??? :monkey:


----------



## Kunes (Apr 13, 2009)

Nope. i can see it.


----------



## yellojeeper (Apr 13, 2009)

He's pretty much your A typical Stihl man. opcorn:


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Apr 14, 2009)

tree md said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Of the Skipper and Gilligan on the SS Minnow when I see S&S Logging??? :monkey:



no.. they make the skipper and gilligan look like a proper crew...


----------



## Burvol (Apr 14, 2009)

AKDoug said:


> I've lost count how many logs I've cut off the bow of an idling jet boat to clear the way upstream...sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do.



Did just that in the summer of 06 in SW AK Bush Country. Clearing log jams to go up river. Fun fun!


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 14, 2009)

Burvol said:


> Did just that in the summer of 06 in SW Bush Country. Clearing log jams to go up river. Fun fun!



Cutting up a floating log sure leaves you with a clean saw.

Me.


----------

